# Ian Wingate



## manofkent (May 22, 2013)

Looking for my old shipmate Ian Wingate.We sailed together as cadets in Blue Star Line in the 1960's.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *MOK* and welcome to *SN* Bon voyage.


----------

